# Good starting hunting slingshot?



## BlackBird (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello everyone.

I am new to this forum and pretty new to slingshots. Anyone have any suggestions for a first good and relatively cheap hunting slingshot?


----------



## Satokad (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't know what your definition of cheap is, but I do know that the Flippinout Scout Gen 2 immediately improved my accuracy when I started shooting it (I think switching from tubes to bands was life-changing). You can make it more powerful by shortening up the bands some. The Flip Clips make the band adjustments and installation very easy. It feels great in the hand which really helps. I bought another one from Flippinout that isn't nearly as comfortable, and when it sits well, you can focus on your aim and not your hand.

I just started messing around with slingshots, and this is a great one to start with. It's around $40 with free shipping.

http://flippinoutslingshots.com/


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

You can't go wrong with a Scout. One of my most accurate slingshots.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Scout is very good, A+ makes some awesome frames that won't break the bank and to be honest a good ol wrist rocket from wally world can be tweaked into a first rate hunting slingshot, a natural tree fork can be made into a superb hunting slingshot as well. There are lots of options, I would look through some of the hunting threads and go from there.

Squirrel taken with gen 1 scout


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

The vendors on this forum make some of the best sling shots around, but if you just want to play around and not spend much... go to Walmart, pick up a Daisy F-16 (the cheapest slingshot they have)

Once you take off the tubes and put other tubes on it ... you have an indestructible sling, shoot any power elastic you can put on it, it will never break. There are all kinds of ways to attach the rubber to these straight forks, I use gypsy ties.

Here is a F-16 that I made for camp use and a pic of the lanyard holes I put in the grip... put the tubes that came with it on the forks for finger comfort, turned the handle around so the fork tips face the target, this allows for a little bit more draw length when you tie the rubber to the forks. I put holes in the bottom of the grip and attached a lanyard.

You now have a sling the cost $4.97+tax, plus the cost of about 1.5 feet of paracord and wrapping thread.... that is it. The black rubber caps are unnecessary, just for looks. If you don't like the paracord ties, just tie your elastic on with rubber bands (there is lots of instruction on this on these forums)

















wll


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

I just got one today with a homemade Simpleshot torque. I love that shape!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

PeterW said:


> I just got one today with a homemade Simpleshot torque. I love that shape!


A very nice sling, I love the shape and the size.... A major winner in my book, Nathan and his partner did a great job on this sling.

wll


----------



## BlackBird (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the information!


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

The Torque from simpleshot.com is a very good little slingshot. Easy to hold, because of finger/thumb placement its very easy to get fairly accurate quickly. Quick-change slots for your looped tubes. All in all id say its a very good slingshot and a very reasonable price. One thing id say is replace the 2040 standard tubes with 1842. And your good to go. All the best buddy. Keep us posted on what you went with either way


----------

